# How to follow bees home.



## NWABee (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't have any bees. I have noticed several honey bees on my sunflower patch in my garden. Wondering if there might be a swarm around somewhere. What would be a good way to try and track them? Or is there such a way?


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Do a google search on beelining (spelling)


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

You'll find a bee colony. A swarm is in a temporary location (hours) while the bees look for a new home. The colony will probably be in a cavity (a hollow tree, somebody's home or somebody else's hive.) if you are really lucky the colony will be in an open, exposed area. Then the real work begins.  Good luck!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Find where bees are drinking water. When they are filled, they fly straight home, straight as a bee-line. Stories are that my Great Grandpa could throw some honey on a post or side of a tree, and in that situation, bees will fill and go straight home. He could tell you where in the wild the hives were that the bees went to as they flew off. So if you set out some honey or strong sugar water for the bees to get, they will be filled so will fly straight home. When gathering from flowers, it takes more than one to fill so they don't always fly straight home when done with a flower.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Here's a bee lining box, I think its from Jim Fischer Sr.
http://sites.google.com/site/beelining/getting-started/bee-boxes


----------

